# From women brewers, a perfect pint for a lady:



## Gael (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-beers-designed-appeal-feminine-tastes.html


----------



## Pam (Mar 17, 2014)

I like the cartoon best...reminds me of the women where I live. 

My mam used to brew a good beer.


----------



## Gael (Mar 17, 2014)

Pam said:


> I like the cartoon best...reminds me of the women where I live.
> 
> My mam used to brew a good beer.



There ya go! One of the female brewers! Where did she do it and was it legal?:why:

Well, they don't have to brew anything special for me, I like Guinness just fine. Though it's traditonally a man's drink, it's my fav.


----------



## Pam (Mar 17, 2014)

> There ya go! One of the female brewers! Where did she do it and was it legal?



We were living in Kuwait at the time. When we first lived there, non Muslims were issued with permits to purchase alcohol and there were several licensed clubs. Also allowed was home brewing and wine making. As the non Muslim population started to decline, in the late 60s, the licenses were stopped and the country went 'dry' but we were allowed to carry on drinking any alcohol that was still in our houses and to use up any ingredients for home brew... for a certain period of time. Of course there were some that carried on brewing after that time limit was up ........... whether my mam did or not I don't know  as I had come back to the UK to live in North Wales with my friend.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

Could be considered insulting as with Virginia Slims a cigarette just for the ladies.  Drink or don't drink what you like ladies and gentlemen.  If somebody brewed a beer just for surfers I would throw it at them.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

Pam said:


> We were living in Kuwait at the time. When we first lived there, non Muslims were issued with permits to purchase alcohol and there were several licensed clubs. Also allowed was home brewing and wine making. As the non Muslim population started to decline, in the late 60s, the licenses were stopped and the country went 'dry' but we were allowed to carry on drinking any alcohol that was still in our houses and to use up any ingredients for home brew... for a certain period of time. Of course there were some that carried on brewing after that time limit was up ........... whether my mam did or not I don't know  as I had come back to the UK to live in North Wales with my friend.



Necessity, the mother of invention.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Pam said:


> We were living in Kuwait at the time. When we first lived there, non Muslims were issued with permits to purchase alcohol and there were several licensed clubs. Also allowed was home brewing and wine making. As the non Muslim population started to decline, in the late 60s, the licenses were stopped and the country went 'dry' but we were allowed to carry on drinking any alcohol that was still in our houses and to use up any ingredients for home brew... for a certain period of time. Of course there were some that carried on brewing after that time limit was up ........... whether my mam did or not I don't know  as I had come back to the UK to live in North Wales with my friend.



That's really interesting. Makes me recall an episode of" banged up abroad~" in which a man was living in that general part of the world and started making illegal liquor for sale and wound up jailed in a eastern hell hole ala Midnight Express.:hororr:


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Could be considered insulting as with Virginia Slims a cigarette just for the ladies.  Drink or don't drink what you like ladies and gentlemen.  If somebody brewed a beer just for surfers I would throw it at them.



There's that sensitivity to females born from living with those sisters of yours!:givemebeer:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Gael said:


> There's that sensitivity to females born from living with those sisters of yours!:givemebeer:



I do love my older sister so very much.  She was more of a mommy than our own mother.  Lately, she has told me what a wonderful little brother I was.  Cool.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I do love my older sister so very much.  She was more of a mommy than our own mother.  Lately, she has told me what a wonderful little brother I was.  Cool.




Oh, my husband had an older sister that he loved so much. She was actually a surrogate mother as his own mother had to go work in the linen mills when he was a baby. She left school to help raise him and in her case it was criminal as she had true talent as a budding poet.

But she was all about family and he loved her till the end. She lay dying in the nursing home and held on until it was just the two of them. All the other relaltives would be there also but she waited till they went home to let go. He held her hand and used to feed her and put water on her lips towards the end.

She used to watch him as a baby and then the tables were turned. RIP dear Mary.


----------

